# Dragon Age: Origins



## Skittle (Dec 27, 2009)

Just bought this game since it was $10 off at work today. Anyone else here play it and what do ya think? I have it for PC.


----------



## Rytes (Dec 27, 2009)

nailed that swamp witch, she likes tough men/women

she has a thing for black elves


----------



## Sernion (Dec 27, 2009)

Bought it in Steam when it was on 25% sale about a month ago.
The game is fun but I kinda expected something more for being a RPG game from Bioware. :3
Baldur's Gate 2 still holds the place of Best RPG of all times in my book.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 27, 2009)

I just got to playing this game earlier today and I was as lost as hell. I've played other RPG games (FF, Phantasy Star, dot hack, etc) and never felt this lost. >_<

Maybe because I'm just not into hard-line RPGs, but I love good storylines. Maybe the 2nd time will be less intimidating.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 27, 2009)

Sernion said:


> Bought it in Steam when it was on 25% sale about a month ago.
> The game is fun but I kinda expected something more for being a RPG game from Bioware. :3
> Baldur's Gate 2 still holds the place of Best RPG of all times in my book.


 Morrowind is better :V


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 27, 2009)

Much better.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone else having problems with it not saving? Or registering it was saving?


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 27, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Morrowind is better :V



Tie between Morrowind and Deus Ex for me. Sure Baldur's was good, Morrowind was perfection incarnate. But Deus Ex... was ahead of it's time in all regards.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Tie between Morrowind and Deus Ex for me. Sure Baldur's was good, Morrowind was perfection incarnate. But Deus Ex... was ahead of it's time in all regards.


 Deux Ex was a RPG in a way but it was also an FPS its practically its own genre that everyone tries to rip off.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 27, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Deux Ex was a RPG in a way but it was also an FPS its practically its own genre that everyone tries to rip off.



I found Deus Ex had such a perfect balance of RPG and FPS, it was both. However I found the RPG elements were substationally better then the FPS.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I found Deus Ex had such a perfect balance of RPG and FPS, it was both. However I found the RPG elements were substationally better then the FPS.


 True but as a hybrid I'd call it one of its own, for pure RPGs Morrowind is my top but for al time games Deux Ex and Morrowind (and to a lesser extent fallout 3 amd FF 8) are my favorate games ever.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 27, 2009)

Honestly.
I want to like it.
But its kind of boring.

The character building convos are great, the amount of options, the keeping with character, the whole "allies can turn on you" aspect to keeping everyone buddy buddy and as a means of enforcing totally ambiguous and changing morality. The side quests are bafflingly uninteresting, and the actual missions in the main quest are super boring, too. I never patched up, but the difficulty is all over the place from super easy boss fights to randomly difficult low level mobs to all kinds of crazy jumps and slurs in the difficulty curve. Archers are pretty much a big poop.

Morrigan and Alistair are pretty cool, I hate BONJOURCOMMENTCAVA'S voice actress.


I met Kate Mulgrew once.
She's such a fucking tool.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 27, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Anyone else having problems with it not saving? Or registering it was saving?





Am I the only one having this problem with saves disappearing or not?


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 27, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> The side quests are bafflingly uninteresting, and the actual missions in the main quest are super boring, too. I never patched up, but the difficulty is all over the place from super easy boss fights to randomly difficult low level mobs to all kinds of crazy jumps and slurs in the difficulty curve.



It sounds like Mass Effect now


----------



## Jelly (Dec 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> It sounds like Mass Effect now



With the exception of the battle system.
Yeah, its a lot like that.

Well, also, the characters are much more deeply defined and are linked pretty much in every conversation and event to effect how you deal with them.

Also, there are a few instances where if you do something they really can't stand they'll not only leave the party they'll try to kill you.

Another thing and I'm not sure if you can count it against it is that this game pretty much rips off all its material. Pretty much every part of the story is from something else and I don't mean "oh you can see a real influence," there are parts that are just ripped from movies directly and placed in front of you. But I mean, they were fun parts, so I'm not sure that I can hold a grudge about that.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 27, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Another thing and I'm not sure if you can count it against it is that this game pretty much rips off all its material. Pretty much every part of the story is from something else and I don't mean "oh you can see a real influence," there are parts that are just ripped from movies directly and placed in front of you. But I mean, they were fun parts, so I'm not sure that I can hold a grudge about that.



Well didn't Mass Effect do just that? I mean look at Noveria? Your going through a deserted research facility where they had scientists looking at *Alien* eggs and everything going batshit.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Well didn't Mass Effect do just that? I mean look at Noveria? Your going through a deserted research facility where they had scientists looking at alien eggs and everything going batshit.



That was a little different than taking the ending of Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade, ghostly old guardian crusader and all.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 27, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> That was a little different than taking the ending of Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade, ghostly old guardian crusader and all.



Let me guess. He was ghostly pale, had an awesome white goatee, had a red cross on his armor and said "You have chosen... wisely"


----------



## Jelly (Dec 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Let me guess. He was ghostly pale, had an awesome white goatee, had a red cross on his armor and said "You have chosen... wisely"



Yes to the first three. But I wouldn't know about the last one since I decided to ruin the Holy Grail so no one could enjoy it. But also the order that protects the grail trying to sabotage you throughout, the temple full of ridiculous traps, a group of EVILS that ask for your aid to blanket the Earth in misery using the grail, a faith-based and totally bullshit solution to a puzzle, and also the art design of virtually every part.


----------



## Azbulldog (Dec 28, 2009)

I gave a good long night playing this, and it is a little difficult to get into. Mass Effect was the first thing it reminded me of. It was okay, but I couldn't say I was having a great deal of fun playing it. There are other RPGs out there that I would rather play though. I haven't felt the need to pick up this game again yet.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 28, 2009)

I started playing and so far I like it. I like there is a drive to do things and find out to story and talk to people.


----------



## Winkuru (Dec 29, 2009)

Been playing it about 15 hours and got dwarves and dalish as my allies by so far. So far the "options" that have been given to me by gameworld have been kinda bland and the combat can be booring at the times. 

Tunnels in dwarven city especially felt tidious because the cavern kept going on and on but the funny part about that was that the game really made you feel like you were in desperate situation.

EDIT: Playing as mage by the way.


----------



## Barak (Dec 29, 2009)

I find the game really interesting.

I'm not a gigantic fan of RPG,but this one suited me perfectly.

Playing with Mabari,Alistair and Morrigan

I have elven (Sorry,i don't know the english term in the game) Mage circle and Golefalois.

Playing a human Rogue,on normal(But going to easy some time >.>)


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

just beat it yesterday it was good i liked it but mass effect was better and oblivion in my opinion was better than the two of them combined no one will never dethrone bethesda when it comes to RPGs


----------



## Barak (Dec 29, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> just beat it yesterday it was good i liked it but mass effect was better and oblivion in my opinion was better than the two of them combined no one will never dethrone bethesda when it comes to RPGs



I respect your opinion,But for me Bethesda are only destroying RPG

Oblivion a....RPG ?

Okay,you have level,stats and competetence

But you can be a total retard and beat the game on 100 difficulty >.<


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 29, 2009)

Barak said:


> But you can be a total retard and beat the game on 100 difficulty >.<



Thats only the tip of the iceberg toward the phail that is Oblivion.

But remember. Bethesda were once hailed as the kings of RPGs with games such as Daggerfall and Morrowind. So saying they are destroying RPG is a little put off. More like they are losing their way and are being corrupted by the evils of consoles.


----------



## Barak (Dec 29, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Thats only the tip of the iceberg toward the phail that is Oblivion.
> 
> But remember. Bethesda were once hailed as the kings of RPGs with games such as Daggerfall and Morrowind. So saying they are destroying RPG is a little put off. More like they are losing their way and are being corrupted by the evils of consoles.



Fallout 3

FUCKING FALLOUT 3

AND THE DAMN DLC THAT IS DRAINING MY INCOME


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

Barak said:


> I respect your opinion,But for me Bethesda are only destroying RPG
> 
> Oblivion a....RPG ?
> 
> ...



yeah illusion is really cheap and made the game really easy but yeah im a big bethesda fan boy dont mind me. but what do you consider a rpg?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

Barak said:


> Fallout 3
> 
> FUCKING FALLOUT 3
> 
> AND THE DAMN DLC THAT IS DRAINING MY INCOME



all hail the mighty DLC *bows*


----------



## Barak (Dec 29, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah illusion is really cheap and made the game really easy but yeah im a big bethesda fan boy dont mind me. but what do you consider a rpg?




I don't really have any clear idea.

Drakensang,that game is really fun =3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 29, 2009)

So at what point in the game can you gain the Arcane Warrior specialization?


----------



## Rytes (Dec 29, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> So at what point in the game can you gain the Arcane Warrior specialization?



any point really, you find it along getting the elves to help you. You gotta help out a poor lonely ... gem


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

Rytes said:


> any point really, you find it along getting the elves to help you. You gotta help out a poor lonely ... gem



aww i wanted to tell him but where do you get the reaver specialization


----------



## Rytes (Dec 29, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> aww i wanted to tell him but where do you get the reaver specialization




if i remember right , you have to drop the blood in andreste (or whatever that dragon bitch's name is) in the urn, wynn and that bard lady will get pissed off at you and try to kill you if you have them in your party.

this requires you to agree to help with a guy but i don't remember name. you'll know who, it should be obvious


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 29, 2009)

I watched a friend get the blood magic specialization. I wonder what the consequences will be afterwards.


----------



## Rytes (Dec 29, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> I watched a friend get the blood magic specialization. I wonder what the consequences will be afterwards.



oh yes... there will be blood


----------



## Skittle (Dec 29, 2009)

I play an Elf Rogue so.

May make a mage next so I can specialize in shape shifting. Not yet though. I don't like spell caster characters usually...


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been playing this for a few days and I'm honestly lost and struggling. I've been playing RPGs for around two decades now and that's the bulk of what I play, but I can't get into this so far. I want to like it (especially since I paid for it) so I need some help. 

I keep getting my ass handed to me by regular enemies. Anything with a long range attack murders me before I can even get to it and I can't find any place to level grind. I'm lost in what skills I should learn, how to use them, how to control my party, and pretty much everything else. And where are all the dragons? Granted I'm still basically at the beginning, but with a name like Dragon Age, I'm expecting some.


----------



## Rytes (Dec 30, 2009)

Tiarhlu said:


> I've been playing this for a few days and I'm honestly lost and struggling. I've been playing RPGs for around two decades now and that's the bulk of what I play, but I can't get into this so far. I want to like it (especially since I paid for it) so I need some help.
> 
> I keep getting my ass handed to me by regular enemies. Anything with a long range attack murders me before I can even get to it and I can't find any place to level grind. I'm lost in what skills I should learn, how to use them, how to control my party, and pretty much everything else. And where are all the dragons? Granted I'm still basically at the beginning, but with a name like Dragon Age, I'm expecting some.



there are some dragons in the mines with the Dwarves, 

use the Tactics of your party to help you fight, TRUST ME, it's really useful (set Self - health < 50% - Use greatest Poultice Potion)

Also, take out any Rangers or Mages before you fight those that melee, especially mages, they will magically rape you. I usually select my whole party, send them to attack mages first (that will keep attention off of me) then backstab the shit out of everyone (im a Duelist/Assassin)


----------



## Skittle (Dec 30, 2009)

Where are the Assassin/Ranger trainers?

Also, DO WANT WEREWOLVES ON SIDE


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 30, 2009)

Rytes said:


> there are some dragons in the mines with the Dwarves,
> 
> use the Tactics of your party to help you fight, TRUST ME, it's really useful (set Self - health < 50% - Use greatest Poultice Potion)
> 
> Also, take out any Rangers or Mages before you fight those that melee, especially mages, they will magically rape you. I usually select my whole party, send them to attack mages first (that will keep attention off of me) then backstab the shit out of everyone (im a Duelist/Assassin)



How do you set tactics? That's something I desperately need, but haven't found the option. I'm on the PS3 version. I need something like FFXII's system. For this style I thought it worked really well, but so far I don't feel in control very well.


----------



## Rytes (Dec 30, 2009)

Tiarhlu said:


> How do you set tactics? That's something I desperately need, but haven't found the option. I'm on the PS3 version. I need something like FFXII's system. For this style I thought it worked really well, but so far I don't feel in control very well.




it's EXACTLY like the FFXII gambit system, go to the character stat page (same place to level up), hit Triangle. Also, if you party with Morrigan, make sure she learns Heal and set (Ally - Health < 50% - Heal). also you can learn ShapShifting from her (got to have another mage in your party... i think, or have her like you enough).

And if you want to be an assassin, spare the elf assassin's life (you'll know who... starts with a Z, has white hair), get him to like you enough (he's so gay for me) and there ya go

p.s.  be a dick to Sten, be a cold bitch around Morrigan, and Be nice around everyone else


----------



## Skittle (Dec 31, 2009)

Totally encountered a glitch on the PC today. While doing the Nature of the Beast line and I decided to fight the dalish elf dude. I killed him, the game froze for a second, made me go through the cut scene again, and then I had to hit him once more before it continued. Lmao.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm getting a better feel for this game, but I'm still struggling mightily in battles. At best I'll end up with one person dead. On some I get my whole party wiped out over and over, and I can't find any place to level grind. 

Any advice? I'm still early in the game. I'm at the camp where you recruit Sten.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 2, 2010)

Tiarhlu said:


> I'm getting a better feel for this game, but I'm still struggling mightily in battles. At best I'll end up with one person dead. On some I get my whole party wiped out over and over, and I can't find any place to level grind.
> 
> Any advice? I'm still early in the game. I'm at the camp where you recruit Sten.


You can't really level grind in this game. Not that I've seen. You just need to set your tactics better. Who are you fighting in that town? I've already done it and it was pretty easy to me. I suggest doing the quests on the board by the Chantry to really help you.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 2, 2010)

Rytes said:


> And if you want to be an assassin, spare the elf assassin's life (you'll know who... starts with a Z, has white hair), get him to like you enough (he's so gay for me) and there ya go



Zevran.  He's pretty much gay for anybody.  Slut.



Rytes said:


> p.s.  be a dick to Sten, be a cold bitch around Morrigan, and Be nice around everyone else



Or leave those morons at camp, take others to fill their place (Wynne is a better healer than Morrigan anyway), and shower said camp-dwelling morons with gifts to make them wub joo bunches.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 2, 2010)

Tiarhlu said:


> I'm getting a better feel for this game, but I'm still struggling mightily in battles. *At best I'll end up with one person dead.* On some I get my whole party wiped out over and over, and I can't find any place to level grind.
> 
> Any advice? I'm still early in the game. I'm at the camp where you recruit Sten.



Expect that if it's Alistair.
Set your tactics to have whatever Mage heal when a party member gets under 50% health. You get pretty much infinite mana in that game, anyways.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh gay. Totally need to remember to save after major battles so I dun need to REPEAT


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jan 2, 2010)

skittle said:


> You can't really level grind in this game. Not that I've seen. You just need to set your tactics better. Who are you fighting in that town? I've already done it and it was pretty easy to me. I suggest doing the quests on the board by the Chantry to really help you.



It was a group of bandits by the water at the north end of town. It took me about 20 tries to finally get them, and it seemed like random luck on my part. Usually what would happen is i'd go charging in (everyone's set use a healing item if my HP gets under 50% though I only had two and the guy selling them was out) and after a few seconds everyone'd be dead, and I'd hardly get any hits in because this archer kept doing something to freeze me. Well, everyone but Morrigan who would then be useless because I couldn't stay away from anyone to cast spells. They'd catch up and kill her fast. 

She's my only mage and only seems to have attack magic. If she has a heal spell I haven't seen it, but on that note, I'm often a bit unsure of what I'm seeing because everything's icon based. I prefer text.  I also wish my HP and MP were displayed as a number and not a bar. 

Ordinarily in such a situation I'd just go out and level up, but this game isn't letting me do that. My two decade long RPG habits aren't working here and it's frustrating a bit.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 3, 2010)

Tiarhlu said:


> It was a group of bandits by the water at the north end of town. It took me about 20 tries to finally get them, and it seemed like random luck on my part. Usually what would happen is i'd go charging in (everyone's set use a healing item if my HP gets under 50% though I only had two and the guy selling them was out) and after a few seconds everyone'd be dead, and I'd hardly get any hits in because this archer kept doing something to freeze me. Well, everyone but Morrigan who would then be useless because I couldn't stay away from anyone to cast spells. They'd catch up and kill her fast.
> 
> She's my only mage and only seems to have attack magic. If she has a heal spell I haven't seen it, but on that note, I'm often a bit unsure of what I'm seeing because everything's icon based. I prefer text.  I also wish my HP and MP were displayed as a number and not a bar.
> 
> Ordinarily in such a situation I'd just go out and level up, but this game isn't letting me do that. My two decade long RPG habits aren't working here and it's frustrating a bit.


You can equip two different sets of weapons ya know and you can make everyone go long range with bows and arrows if you need to. It all really depends on how you set tatics. Also, you can use the pause to make it more turn based.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Jan 3, 2010)

Is this game any good I have been thinking of picking it up, but I don't know yet?


----------



## Skittle (Jan 3, 2010)

Like_a_Fawx said:


> Is this game any good I have been thinking of picking it up, but I don't know yet?


I play it anywhere from 4-6 hours a day. Sometimes less if it is a busy day. It's awesome in my book.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> just beat it yesterday it was good i liked it but mass effect was better and oblivion in my opinion was better than the two of them combined no one will never dethrone bethesda when it comes to RPGs



*Headsmack*

Sorry the Oblivion comment got to me.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 6, 2010)

Is nobody going to say "this game is like KOTOR"??? because it is more like KOTOR than Mass Effect or Oblivion...


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 6, 2010)

Rytes said:


> Is nobody going to say "this game is like KOTOR"??? because it is more like KOTOR than Mass Effect or Oblivion...



Yeah I noticed that when I first played it. Specifically the dialogue system reminded me of that. Though in this case it's a little more cinematic since they included camera angles and what not. In Kotor whenever you were in Dialogue it always focused on either your character's face or another one.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 6, 2010)

Play a City Elf Rogue so you have an excuse for being really angry at hoomans and stealing from them and killing them and shit.  :V


----------



## Skittle (Jan 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Play a City Elf Rogue so you have an excuse for being really angry at hoomans and stealing from them and killing them and shit.  :V


Lmao. I used it to be a total bitch to them if they mention it.

More of the female characters need to be bi, namely Morrigan.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah i found a leveling glitch its made of win


----------



## Rytes (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah i found a leveling glitch its made of win



oh???


----------



## Rytes (Jan 6, 2010)

skittle said:


> Lmao. I used it to be a total bitch to them if they mention it.
> 
> More of the female characters need to be bi, namely Morrigan.



have you tried giving a ton of gifts? she likes jewelry


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

Rytes said:


> oh???



ok after you are sent by dunken to get the dark spawn blood and the treatys get the blood and return to him and talk to him over and over infinet xp for you


----------



## Rytes (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ok after you are sent by dunken to get the dark spawn blood and the treatys get the blood and return to him and talk to him over and over infinet xp for you



damn... you're so genius


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

Rytes said:


> damn... you're so genius



YW


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 7, 2010)

Rytes said:


> have you tried giving a ton of gifts? she likes jewelry



Well Morrigan can of course be your best friend if you want. But she doesn't go all the way with you like Leliana does.

Which I have to say was an awesome role on Bioware's part to adapt the influence system Obsidian made with KOTOR 2 in Dragon Age. Except I found it was a lot more unforgiving in Morrigan's part.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 7, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Well Morrigan can of course be your best friend if you want. But she doesn't go all the way with you like Leliana does.



Uh, you can get Morrigan in the sack.  As a matter of fact, 



Spoiler



your character will die after beating the big bad endboss unless you get Morrigan pregnant


  so you should try and bone her.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 7, 2010)

I tried to enjoy Dragon Age but fuck me, it was so boring. I couldn't take it.

Also the learning curve was lol. Either fights were easy enough to take a nap during and still win, or hard enough to need to reload saves six or seven times. Nothing in between.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 7, 2010)

skittle said:


> Where are the Assassin/Ranger trainers?
> 
> Also, DO WANT WEREWOLVES ON SIDE



Game could use a lycanthropy specialization like the shapeshifter from Baldur's Gate II.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Jan 7, 2010)

skittle said:


> I play it anywhere from 4-6 hours a day. Sometimes less if it is a busy day. It's awesome in my book.



Is there any other games similar that you could compare it to?  If it is in my more preferred genre of games I might check it out sometime.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 7, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Game could use a lycanthropy specialization like the shapeshifter from Baldur's Gate II.


That would be awesome. I'm pretty sure shapeshifter forms are bear, wolf and spider though.



Like_a_Fawx said:


> Is there any other games similar that you could compare it to? If it is in my more preferred genre of games I might check it out sometime.


Diablo, that's the one I've heard people comparing it to.



Tycho said:


> Uh, you can get Morrigan in the sack. As a matter of fact,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call bullshit. They wouldn't dick over females like that.
Edit: Just checked my handbook. You're right, haha. Well, at least you can sacrifice one of the other two GWs.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Jan 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> Diablo, that's the one I've heard people comparing it to.



Yea I figured that from when I first saw commercial it looked to me like it was going to be Diablo III but then I saw it wasn't looked intriguing.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Uh, you can get Morrigan in the sack.  As a matter of fact,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant as a female.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> That would be awesome. I'm pretty sure shapeshifter forms are bear, wolf and spider though.


Shapeshifter is a Druid class kit that specializes in lycanthropy. The class can't shift into the basic forms but instead can shift into werewolves and at later levels greater werewolves. The downside is you can't cast druid spells while transformed and can not wear armor.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 9, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> I meant as a female.



Oh, in that case you just have to 



Spoiler



convince Alistair to bone her


.  Really.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 9, 2010)

Rytes said:


> Is nobody going to say "this game is like KOTOR"??? because it is more like KOTOR than Mass Effect or Oblivion...



I was about to say it, actually. Some of the random party babblings and conflicts are obviously remniscent(sp) of Kreia criticizing everyone in KOTOR 2. (Even though that wasn't really Bioware)


----------



## Skittle (Jan 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh, in that case you just have to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fuckin' hate Alister. D:


----------



## Tycho (Jan 9, 2010)

skittle said:


> I fuckin' hate Alister. D:



Initially I sorta liked him, you know, before I realized how fucking boring all the characters really were.  The most amusing one was the dog.  It's a given that the dog NPC in any video game will be the most likeable (Hi Dogmeat :3 ) because he/she is the least likely to spout tedious one-liners, idiotic statements of the obvious, and snarky complaints about the current ethical/moral/whatever course of the party as the "quest" progresses.  Dog is happy with you at pretty much all times.  Give Dog a treat, say "Good boy." He is happy.  :3


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 9, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I was about to say it, actually. Some of the random party babblings and conflicts are obviously remniscent(sp) of Kreia criticizing everyone in KOTOR 2. (Even though that wasn't really Bioware)



Such as Morrigan and Flemeth and their sarcastic snide comments toward the player and Alastair? I still found one particular party babbling hilarious. The one where Leliana criticizes Morrigan's outfit and recommends they go shopping together. All the while Morrigan says "Stop staring at my breasts" and "I'd rather let Alastair dress me"


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

alistair is a real name
which is why its bothering me that everyone is spelling it wrong
thats all i had to add


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 9, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Such as Morrigan and Flemeth and their sarcastic snide comments toward the player and Alastair? I still found one particular party babbling hilarious. The one where Leliana criticizes Morrigan's outfit and recommends they go shopping together. All the while Morrigan says "Stop staring at my breasts" and "I'd rather let Alastair dress me"



or that time where Morrigan insulted Alistair. 

Morrigan: Do they make stupid templars out there?
Alistair: Ooooooh you hurt my manly feelings - all two of them!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 9, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> alistair is a real name
> which is why its bothering me that everyone is spelling it wrong
> thats all i had to add



Anyone noticed that there's "Alistair" and "Duncan" in Dragon Age?

Alistair Duncan, voice actor of Nihlus Kryik from Mass Effect.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 9, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> alistair is a real name
> which is why its bothering me that everyone is spelling it wrong
> thats all i had to add



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alastair

Wikipedia's got my back. Alastair is just a derrivitive of Alistair. Ive seen and heard more Alastairs then Alistairs.



Ishnuvalok said:


> Anyone noticed that there's "Alistair" and "Duncan" in Dragon Age?
> 
> Alistair Duncan, voice actor of Nihlus Kryik from Mass Effect.



That guy that dies during the first level like Leeroy Jenkins? That guy no one talks about later after the first Citadel visit?

Wow he got gypped. It's no wonder that Bioware cut him some slack.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 9, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> That guy that dies during the first level like Leeroy Jenkins? That guy no one talks about later after the first Citadel visit?
> 
> Wow he got gypped. It's no wonder that Bioware cut him some slack.



No, not Jenkins (Ironically, that human WAS named Jenkins). He was the Turian Spectre who was going to evaluate you. The one Saren murdered.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 15, 2010)

One thing I am really enjoying about this game is it's voice acting.

Specifically on Teryn Loghain and Morrigan. Loghain is voiced by my favorite voice actor of all time, Simon Templeman.

Fucking A I could listen to his harsh British dictator voice at all hours of the day. I was very happy that you could 



Spoiler



make him a companion.



Bioware really knows how to write characters. Sure a lot of these characters are really retarded, (Such as Sten and Zevran. I really hate Sten's cliche "Really big Frankenstein guy with a sword" demeanor and the fact Zevran sounds like Zorro. Except as a Nymphomaniac.) However I did enjoy the fact you can pretty much kill anyone in this game you don't like. Especially party members.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 15, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> One thing I am really enjoying about this game is it's voice acting.
> 
> Specifically on Teryn Loghain and Morrigan. Loghain is voiced by my favorite voice actor of all time, Simon Templeman.
> 
> ...


Wow your awesome can I shrink you down and you be like my little pocket win buddy?


----------



## Skittle (Jan 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Initially I sorta liked him, you know, before I realized how fucking boring all the characters really were.  The most amusing one was the dog.  It's a given that the dog NPC in any video game will be the most likeable (Hi Dogmeat :3 ) because he/she is the least likely to spout tedious one-liners, idiotic statements of the obvious, and snarky complaints about the current ethical/moral/whatever course of the party as the "quest" progresses.  Dog is happy with you at pretty much all times.  Give Dog a treat, say "Good boy." He is happy.  :3


The dog minus the main player, is generally the best NPC too.


----------

